# eth0 worked during install, now fails

## shadyjd

My ethernet adapter (onboard) worked during the install, but when I booted it for the first time, it said it can't bring it up (I added it to boot using rc-update).  When I go to start it using /etc/init.d/net.eth0, it hangs there for a few minutes and then fails.

I enabled Via RHINE support in the kernel, but it still doesn't work.  I'm behind a Linksys BFEW11S4 router (using wired cat5).

System specs:

AMD XP 2000+

Biostar M7VIQ with onboard lan and video

    Chipset = KM266 (VT8275 Northbridge)

    LAN claims to be a Via VT6103 (in manual), part of VT8235 Southbridge

----------

## magnet

did you putted the driver as module ? and did a make modules modules_install in /usr/src/linux ?

what happen if you try to modprobe the nic''s driver ?

----------

## mysticalreaper

if you do

```
ifconfig
```

you should see an eth0 there.  If you do not, it means your NIC driver is not working properly.  If that's the case, you've probably not selected the correct driver in your kernel config

if you DO see an eth0 in the output, you've got a problem with the configuration of the NIC.  You may not be set up for DHCP, which is probably what you would need to get it to work behind your router.

----------

## shadyjd

I don't see eth0 in the output.  The when I type 

```
dmesg
```

 I get (among other things):

```
...

via-rhine.c: v1.10-LK1.1.14   May-3-2002  Written by Donald Becker

   http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xe800, 00:e0:4c:a1:1f:5e, IRQ 16

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x78bd advertisting 05e1 Link 41e1

...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 41e1

eth0: no IPv6 routers available

```

It does give me this other error:

```

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3116), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1
```

My LAN is onboard, so could the unsupported (for AGP at least) chipset be the cause of my problems.  This all worked perfectly during the install (I built it from stage 1), but now networking doesn't work.

I found a driver from Via and compiled that and installed that as a module.  Unfortunately, it didn't work. It kept giving me a warning that 'malloc.h' is deprecated, but it compiled anyway.  After I installed it and rebooted, it gave me a 'cannot find kernel version for which driver was complied' even though I put the output in my kernel directory (.../2.4.20-gentoo-rc5/...)

----------

## Rroet

 *shadyjd wrote:*   

> I don't see eth0 in the output.  The when I type 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

I've "bolded" some of your things above....

I'de say eth0 is working perfectly... didn't you forget something like:

configure: /etc/conf.d/net

start eth0? : /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

(or to make it work at boottime):

rc-update add net.eth0 default

----------

## shadyjd

I added it at boottime.  I have /etc/conf.d/net set for dhcp (running a dhcp server on my linksys router).  If I go 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 , it tries to bring up eth0, but it sits there for a while and then comes back and says "Failed to bring up eth0."  At boottime, gives the following error: 

```
ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started
```

.

----------

## dang

Try rebuilding your kernel without the IOAPIC.  It worked for me.  Apparently, there's aproblem with the IOAPIC on my KT400 board (namely, there's two of them), and Linux can't deal with them.  When I rebuilt without it, it worked.  (There a new kernel option in 2.5 noioapic, but it's not in 2.4 yet.  You might try booting with noapic at a test.  That should disable both the APIC and the IOAPIC, but the APIC works fine for me.)

----------

## scone

hello

i have a similar problem, but when i do dmesg, i get nothing concerning eth0

i have an LNE100TX linksys card, and i know that it uses the tulip module, however,  the makefile, for some reason, doesnt work

i knwo that livecd used tulip because it was listed under lsmod when i booted up to check

the linksys drivers also blow, and i got the same problem

does anyone know where i can get a good tulip module??

either that, or is there a way i can compile tulip into my kernel (make menuconfig uses the bad makefile) or even anywhere i can find a good makefile for the source that i have which (i hope to whatever god is up there) is ok

and now its time for a very tired, frustrated breakfast pastry to sleep. adieu

-thanks all

----------

